# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Help with Asian bull frog! Heat mat vs. heat cables??

## ricky

Hello there

My wife returned from Thailand with a tiny asian bullfrog in the suitcase  :EEK!:  She didnt know!! See pic below  :Frog Surprise: 

We decided to keep the little buddy, but i dont have any experience with frogs - only snakes many years ago.

Therefore i seek a little help.

Im making a new vivarium for the "chubby frog". 
The frog lives on the forest floor and likes to dick, so and I want to give him a solid layer of soil.

I plan to use a layer of Leca stone first and then a thick (appr. 5 cm) layer of soil mixed with coconut humus.

Now, how would it be best to heat the vivarium? Its 45 x 45 x 45 cm.

If i place a heat mat under the vivarium I assume the soil will absorb most of the heat??
Should i place a heat mat on the side? or simply go for heating bulbs?

I live in Denmark, so it gets cold in the winter time. 
Lowest temp in the room would be 17-18 degree celcius.

Any advice would be highly appreciated!

Thanks

Best regards

Ricky

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  If using real plants recommend ABG type soil for substrate.  If not, shredded coco mixed with dechlorinated tap until damp and clumps in fist without dripping water out.  You will need a layer of plastic window screen between the leca and the soil; otherwise they will mix.  Also, access to leca layer for purpose of removing excess water should be available.

Can't use heat sources under substrate since frogs bury to cool down.  Heat mats have to be affixed to sides and they tend to be less efficient that way.  A dome with inline dimmer and a 60 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter alone or in combo with heat mat might work for you. Keep 80F (27C) during day and 70F (21C) at night.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## ricky

> Hello and welcome to FF!  If using real plants recommend ABG type soil for substrate.  If not, shredded coco mixed with dechlorinated tap until damp and clumps in fist without dripping water out.  You will need a layer of plastic window screen between the leca and the soil; otherwise they will mix.  Also, access to leca layer for purpose of removing excess water should be available.
> 
> Can't use heat sources under substrate since frogs bury to cool down.  Heat mats have to be affixed to sides and they tend to be less efficient that way.  A dome with inline dimmer and a 60 watt Ceramic Heat Emitter alone or in combo with heat mat might work for you. Keep 80F (27C) during day and 70F (21C) at night.  Good luck  !


Thank you for your responds.

What you mean by "plastic window screen"?
Just plastic with holes in it, to let the water pass?

Since i use a closed glass vivarium (exo terra) I have to figure out some clever way to drain the 
leca layer 😀

----------


## Carlos

It's the window screen material from hardware stores (Home Depot or Lowes in US).   

ExoTerra does not use tempered glass and many of us drill enclosures and fit them with drainage.  So you can either drill them (search for videos in YouTube) or have a glass shop do it and install an aquarium type bulkhead with valve.  You can do so in bottom pane or back one depending on your stand.  Stay 1 in. away from edges and it should work fine.

Another no drill option is to use clear 1 in. plastic tubing.  You set it so it reaches all the way to glass into a piece of aquarium filter sponge.  Then when the water level rises, a flexible hose from small aquarium vacuum kit can go inside tube and use it to remove accumulated water.  The piece of foam prevents dirt from clogging water flow.  A furniture cap or similar prevents frogs from getting inside tube when not in use  :Smile:  .

----------


## ricky

Thank you.

Very helpfull tips  :Applause:

----------

